# Anyone Finding them yet?



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Just checking if anyone is finding Morels at the lower elevations yet out west here in Calif.? I've been checking my spots but it's just a bit early. Hopefully they will start pretty soon! Happy 'Shroomin...


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

jdaniels313 said:


> Just checking if anyone is finding Morels at the lower elevations yet out west here in Calif.? I've been checking my spots but it's just a bit early. Hopefully they will start pretty soon! Happy 'Shroomin...


Check the Sierra thread


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

autuca0308 said:


> Check the Sierra thread


Thanks autuca0308! I hadn't been checking that thread due to the date on it (page 1).
I will be next to the Sacramento River near Redding looking for a day or two. Will keep you posted....Thanks again....


----------



## Spiller (Apr 27, 2018)

Found my first batch at about 3500-4000ft feet, in national forest today, in some of the king fire burn area in Eldorado county. Hopefully this rain on Sunday will make for a good few days collecting after...


----------



## Spiller (Apr 27, 2018)

jdaniels313 said:


> Just checking if anyone is finding Morels at the lower elevations yet out west here in Calif.? I've been checking my spots but it's just a bit early. Hopefully they will start pretty soon! Happy 'Shroomin...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Found some about 3500-4000 ft in Eldorado county today in king fire area in national forest area that has been bulldozed... after this weekend rain I think it's time to really look... happy hunting


----------



## LINDA HANSEN (Apr 5, 2017)

Are you going in on the north side of the fire or down by 50 - Ice House Road/Pollock Pines? Where do you jump in?  Sooooo excited for the weekend rain!


----------



## LINDA HANSEN (Apr 5, 2017)

do you go in around ice house road / pollock pines or northern end of king fire?


----------

